# Great abandoned hospital squat



## anywhere_but_here (Jan 4, 2010)

There's an abandoned hospital completely empty nobody goes there. and its in whitefish, mt so the spanging is great and its right off a major stop on the highline. So come on down the beers cheap the money is plentiful and you'll never go hungry


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 6, 2010)

i might be heading out to montana in april. can you give more info about where it's located?


----------



## anywhere_but_here (Jan 6, 2010)

well it depends if you're hopping off or what. If you get off the train go to markus foods. a few blocks east of that is the library. when you get to the library turn south and keep walking it'll be just past the conoco gas station on the left


----------



## Hottboxx (Jan 9, 2010)

ive always wanted to hit up whitefish...its a bit to cold right now though


----------



## anywhere_but_here (Jan 14, 2010)

its really not too bad here its been in the high 30s all i'm wearing is some thermals carhartts and a sweatshirt and i'm sweating. plus the snows melting for a while.


----------



## GutterGrayse (Feb 9, 2010)

haha You're still in whiteFish.
I'll keep it in mind when I come see you on the way east.


----------

